# Male or Female



## waterboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok i usally know what sex a tort of this size is. This is a 12in sully i really think it is a Female because the anal scutes are pointing in but it has the longest tail i have ever seen if it is female and its under side is concaved. So let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2012)

I guessed male.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2012)

Short , female gular
Anal scutes pointing 'in'
Anal/femoral scute seam wavy (Male's would be straight)

I'd have to go with female.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 18, 2012)

Has all the characteristics of a female except the concaved underside..i say female...


----------



## Katherine (Dec 18, 2012)

I have some females with slight concavity so that's not a deal breaker for me but you are right, tail looks awfully long. Do you have a pic of whole tail?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Dec 18, 2012)

I vote female


----------

